# Sad



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I decided to share this little story to my friends here in S scale...My little female chihuahua just died in my arms about a half hour ago.. Such a terrible and sa







d day it is for me..


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

So sorry Lorenl. I still miss my childhood dog Moppsy, who left 54 Years ago. But life goes o n and, despite the sadness, we continue to survive. (edit: I am getting too old and my mind doesn't work all of the time.. I kenw that you we Loren and not Al. But Al and Loren are two of my most favorite posters!)


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

I know the sadness. "A righteous man regards the life of his animal." NKJV. I am sure she had a great life.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

So sorry Loren. I know how it feels, it aint good. It will get better but I still miss my dogs that
have left my world almost every day. You have to be grateful for the time you had with your buddy. 
Take care.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry to for your loss. These things can be painful and the emptiness can linger. At least you were there when it happened.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sad news indeed. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry loren for your loss it is a sad day.

Al


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

My favorite cat I ever had died in my arms as well, due to feline leukemia !! This was perhaps 25 years ago. I buried him next to a park tree and cried so much I was soaking in tears...I was never able to forget that skinny shiny black cat my ex-girlfriend had named "Baby", back then, while living in the SilverLake area of Los Angeles.. I know your pain....M


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

So sorry to hear that news.

Losing a beloved pet in some ways is worse than losing a human relative or friend.

BTDT.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

telltale, my son has a small black cat he named baby. He found her under one of his bushes screaming. She had been dumped by her mother. She knew she was in trouble. Feral cats. My son had to bottle feed her for awhile. She loves my son but pretty much hates everyone else. She tolerates me because I baby sat her when she was young. She will shred your arm if you reach for her. Kinda sad. She hisses at people but she can also growl like a dog if she really don't like you. Which is most people. She is only 8 lbs. Thank god she is not a 20 lb. cat. She likes the taste of human blood.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Lots of pet owners here. I'm sorry for your loss and the rest of us in that situation.




flyernut said:


> I decided to share this little story to my friends here in S scale...My little female chihuahua just died in my arms about a half hour ago.. Such a terrible and sa
> View attachment 545440
> d day it is for me..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.
Man when it rains it pours on you huh?
Didn't you just have another pet that passed away?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

This instant, as I type, there's a baby bird eating the crumbs on the ground from my blueberry scone at my coffee hang ! 🛤🌄🛤


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Man when it rains it pours on you huh?
> Didn't you just have another pet that passed away?


Our black lab was put down last year.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now are you dog less?
If so you going to get another?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My oldest daughter had to put her 14-year old best friend down just this evening. I think most of us have gone through this at some time. Sorry you had to experience this Loren, it hurts deeply, that's for sure.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> My oldest daughter had to put her 14-year old best friend down just this evening. I think most of us have gone through this at some time. Sorry you had to experience this Loren, it hurts deeply, that's for sure.


Please give your daughter my condolences...Loren


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Now are you dog less?
> If so you going to get another?


I have 1 left, my little male chihuahua. He's been looking for his buddy, but don't know where to look. He's been staying on the couch, he think he is as heart-broken as I am. At least I can now







type without balling.. It will get better, I know.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Now are you dog less?
> If so you going to get another?


Sorry, I forgot to answer your question.. No, no more dogs, I can't handle the pain when they leave.She's being cremated, and when it's my turn, her, my yellow lab, my black lab, and my little brown chihuahua will go with me to the grave.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Its amazing how they become family. I think they feel the same way.

I buried my wife 5 years ago today. We were married 40 years and a couple days.
We had 4 dogs during those 40 years. We went very little time without a dog.
5 years ago was a very bad year for me. We lost our 4th dog. 2 months later the
wife died, 2 months later my little brother died. All of cancer. It was a bad year.
Even though I am all by myself now I have not got another dog. Sometimes I think
a dog would be wonderful. They are such great companions, but not going to do it.
After that one year, I do not want another loss, and it will happen.

All 4 of our dogs are buried with my wife. Thats what she wanted. Their names are
on the stone under the puppy paw symbol.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention I have made arrangements that all 6 of us will be in same tomb someday.
Including me. My name and birthday are already on the stone. I have my cremation urn with
name and birthday. It has a beautiful steam engine on it. Kinda cool. They just have
to fill in death day and year. LOL, if I don't beat the odds. I have always thought I might be the one to beat death. The older I get the more I am starting to get my doubts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer your question.. No, no more dogs, I can't handle the pain when they leave.She's being cremated, and when it's my turn, her, my yellow lab, my black lab, and my little brown chihuahua will go with me to the grave.


I hear you, it is tough. 
But sometimes the best therapy is to get another.
Maybe a rescue dog? 
You might be saving their life. But you do have the one left yet.
I had dogs die, cats, hamsters, heck even fish that I felt bad for.
The worse for me was my buddy Big Bird, a parrot that communicated with me, yep talked and understood. Smart she was.
Had her for 22 years.
I know the pain your going through.
Right now I have no pets.
I guess I think like you in a way.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I hear you, it is tough.
> But sometimes the best therapy is to get another.
> Maybe a rescue dog?
> You might be saving their life. But you do have the one left yet.
> ...


I pick her up tomorrow from the crematorium. I have to get a urn, but I feel much better knowing she's coming home to stay.. When I get her home I already have a spot for her on the mantle next to my labs. I still throw one of her blankets over the door to her cage so she can sleep all night, but when she comes home, I'll remove the blanket and take the cage down-stairs. I also have to wash her little sweaters as her thyroid condition caused her to lose alot of hair. Both her and me had matching shirts, a black and green flannel checkered shirt. As you can see, I loved her to death and beyond, and it's still killing me but it's getting better. The little squirt was the alpha dog, lol, even bossing my 90lb lab around!!.. Thanks for understanding, I love you guys here.. Thank you all for the kind words...Loren


----------



## Migbait (Jun 29, 2020)

flyernut said:


> I decided to share this little story to my friends here in S scale...My little female chihuahua just died in my arms about a half hour ago.. Such a terrible and sa
> View attachment 545440
> d day it is for me..


Thanks for sharing this. I know exactly what that hurt is like.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

So sorry for your loss Loren. I've been there and it sucks. A dog is a family member so to me losing your dog is as bad as losing a human family member. Yes it will get better. It took me a while because I didn't need the pain again. I finally decided to get a dog from our local Humane Society. Those dogs there need adopting and saving. We bonded instantly. That was 12 years ago.
When my wife passed away 5 years ago, I was glad I had my dog even though I initially thought better of getting another one. Glad I changed my mind. 

Kenny


----------



## johnboy (Dec 28, 2018)

All pet owners know how you feel. I lost my best friend Lucky Dog 3 years ago and still miss him greatly. 

Try to remember the good times and take solice in that you gave him the best life possible.

"All dogs go to heaven."


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I decided to share this little story to my friends here in S scale...My little female chihuahua just died in my arms about a half hour ago.. Such a terrible and sa
> View attachment 545440
> d day it is for me..


Oh Loren, I am so sorry to hear this! My heart goes out to you, my friend. Any dog I have ever had, was always treated as a member of my family. My heart breaks and it never gets any easier when they have to go. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. She was very beautiful and no doubt, a very sweet little girl. Take care, my friend.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

johnboy, I agree that most if not all dogs go to heaven. They are very special animals. I will relay why I believe
dogs go to heaven. After my wife died she came to me twice. She came to my son twice. I have talked to other
people and their loved ones came back twice. Twice seems to be the number. Yes, these were in dreams, but
they were more real than you can believe. My son said the same thing. Any way, the first time I forgot to ask my wife about the dogs. I was not happy about that even when I was awake. Second time I did ask about the dogs. She said she had seen one of our dogs. Just the way she said that, told me she was not with the dog, Just saw the dog. I do not believe you have anything in heaven. But dogs do go to heaven. Loren, I do believe you will see your little buddy again.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> johnboy, I agree that most if not all dogs go to heaven. They are very special animals. I will relay why I believe
> dogs go to heaven. After my wife died she came to me twice. She came to my son twice. I have talked to other
> people and their loved ones came back twice. Twice seems to be the number. Yes, these were in dreams, but
> they were more real than you can believe. My son said the same thing. Any way, the first time I forgot to ask my wife about the dogs. I was not happy about that even when I was awake. Second time I did ask about the dogs. She said she had seen one of our dogs. Just the way she said that, told me she was not with the dog, Just saw the dog. I do not believe you have anything in heaven. But dogs do go to heaven. Loren, I do believe you will see your little buddy again.


I just brought her home from the crematorium. She's in a nice little box, with some other things, mostly sentiments.. And now the crying starts all over again.....When I was home on leave in 1970, we took our old, tired mutt to the vet as she was quite sick.When the vet said there was no chance, and it was better to end her suffering right then, my Dad, a combat Veteran of the jungles of China, Burma, and India, (CBI), started sobbing very, very softly, and I left the exam room, crying all the way to the car. That was 50 years ago, and I can still remember it today, to the smallest detail.. Dad got the dog for us as a pup in 1955, and she passed in 1970.. What a run!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Loren, glad she is home. I know that when you pick them up the hurt starts all over again.
Something about being home. The hurt will last forever but not as sharp. Good luck buddy.


----------



## untowr (Jul 11, 2020)

Sorry Loren for your loss. It is difficult to lose a dog.


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

Loren sorry for your loss and I am experiencing the same thing as I brought my best friend home this afternoon. Buddy a Rat Terrier was 16 yrs 8 mon, 17 days when he passed on Wednesday. He started telling me "I love you " on his own when he was two and had been in about 40 states traveling with me in my semi. His ashes will be in my arms when they put me in the box.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 said:


> Loren sorry for your loss and I am experiencing the same thing as I brought my best friend home this afternoon. Buddy a Rat Terrier was 16 yrs 8 mon, 17 days when he passed on Wednesday. He started telling me "I love you " on his own when he was two and had been in about 40 states traveling with me in my semi. His ashes will be in my arms when they put me in the box.


So very sorry buddy for your loss also. I'm better today, you too will feel better someday.. It takes awhile..I love hard..One of the reasons my wife fell in love with me is I can look a little intimidating at 6' and 210 lbs, but in the inside I'm very sensitive, and she likes that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

The loss of a pet is heart wrenching. Just before we moved to North Carolina, we had to put our 18 year old cat down. It was a horrible day/week/month, but she was old and infirm. We mourned her loss for weeks, even as we moved.


----------

